

Engineer Thinks We Could Build a Real Starship Enterprise in 20 Years - ORioN63
http://www.universetoday.com/95099/engineer-thinks-we-could-build-a-real-starship-enterprise-in-20-years/

======
cobrabyte
For some reason, the article link is not working.

The guy's site is <http://www.buildtheenterprise.org/>

